# Class participation



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone voluntarily participate in class?

Honestly, I would love to join in discussions, especially in my English and Philosophy classes, but I'm afraid of coming off as completely incoherent. So I'll sit there and contemplate exactly what I'd say, and then the moment will pass and someone else will already be talking. I'm jealous of the people who can spontaneously jump into any discussion and actually be coherent and intelligent. The people who do participate seem to get the most out of classes, and I wish that could be me. 

I know I'm definitely not the only one who feels like they have to think things through perfectly before saying them, but I was wondering if anyone's overcome this and managed to actually add their input in class once in a while.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 0's in all my participation grade for all my classes...


----------



## Andyrew22 (Jan 11, 2012)

I actually went to my teacher and talked to her about my problem. She excused me from class during all group work. She even let somebody from a different class peer review my stuff. I have never been able to talk to the student in my class. 0 participation


----------



## J87R (Dec 20, 2011)

The classes that did require participation in the past I would just skip it out of fear and bring my grade down. Especially in High School, I failed my senior project in English because of me not wanting to do the oral presentation. I had to take English class at night to give me a good grade and a credit for graduation. I do very well academically if it does not require me to interact with people or stand in front of the classroom.

I haven't overcame it yet unfortunately but I find myself enjoying online classes much better than in class.


----------



## DustyRaincoat (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, class participation for me, is like a zero. I can't think of any time in my entire high school career so far where I've contributed my opinions or voluntarily gave an explanation, thought, or even an answer in front of the class (except for when I'm called on, of course). Specifically in my English class we'll have really good discussions, but of course I'm not just going to spit out my opinion. Even if I had just spontaneously decided to do so, everyone would be like, "wow, she talked." And I hate that. What makes it harder is the size of the classroom, it's just hard for me to have 20 pairs of eyes focusing on me talking. And then I think to myself, do these people even give a crap about my opinion? So why should I even share? But wait, I have a good point. Okay, whatever, forget it, my opinion doesn't matter anyway. I'm just used to keeping quiet.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

^ same here I'm a selective mute, so when I occasionally say something (which is as plausible as big foot) everyone turns to look at my and the room grows silent... It's so nerve racking!!!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I give answers to questions that only require a few words, but I don't participate in discussions. A philosophy professor once asked me if I wanted to say something because I was squirming so badly in reaction to what I was hearing. I shook my head and said "I do, but I don't." I wouldn't have been able to remember what I wanted to say if I'd started speaking. I'm sure no one in that class understood, since philosophy majors seem to _really_ like to talk. My TA for the same class had something wrong once and I didn't get up the courage to point it out until the very end of section. He seemed surprised I hadn't stopped him earlier.


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for your answers, everyone.



DustyRaincoat said:


> Specifically in my English class we'll have really good discussions, but of course I'm not just going to spit out my opinion. Even if I had just spontaneously decided to do so, everyone would be like, "wow, she talked." And I hate that. What makes it harder is the size of the classroom, it's just hard for me to have 20 pairs of eyes focusing on me talking. And then I think to myself, do these people even give a crap about my opinion? So why should I even share? But wait, I have a good point. Okay, whatever, forget it, my opinion doesn't matter anyway. I'm just used to keeping quiet.


This is pretty much my exact train of thought whenever I want to say something. It's so frustrating. Rationally, I know that no one's going to mock my opinions (they might do it in their heads, but so what?) and yet I still can't make myself speak. It's pretty sad, because I actually want to be a professor someday, but at this point, that seems like a pretty damn laughable pipe dream.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

StarryNight said:


> ...I actually want to be a professor someday, but at this point, that seems like a pretty damn laughable pipe dream.


When one becomes passionate about something everything else fades away. I agree it's laughable, but your dream being a pipe dream - I think you are incorrect in your assumption.


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

For some reason I find participating in class a lot easier than trying to strike up one on one conversations. Often I'll have problems at first in a new class, but once I've participated a bit, I'm usually fine. I also find small classes are easier to participate in than larger ones.

If you want to participate more in class, I'd recommend choosing smaller classes, and writing down some points you want to make in class when you do your readings before hand. Both of these help me. Perhaps when you start participating in class it will get a lot easier like it does for me.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I never ever participate. Even when my grade depends on it. Back in high school in English class we would have book discussions and she would grade us on what we said in addition to a written paper. My lack of speaking would always bring my grade down to an F for those assignments. English class was always pure torture for me. I could never handle a public speaking class, and man am I relieved that my major doesn't require it.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

There is an English professor at my college who lets students bypass class discussions by writing their thoughts in a blog and sending it to her. Unfortunately I had to drop her class because my schedule was too full and now I can't get into her class this semester. :cry

Other teachers I've had would just give me a 0 in participation.... but the worst teachers are the ones who will, in attempt to "help" me, ask me during the discussion if I have anything to say, drawing all eyes on me... :afr


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

I already talk more than most of the people in my discussion class. I'm pretty conscious of the fact that I tend to sound a little stupid (limited vocabulary, "like," ending my statements with a question mark) but I don't really care anymore, to be honest. I even imagined a scenario where some of the other kids were making fun of me and my immediate imaginary reaction was to flip them the bird and keep talking (as you can tell, I'm still insecure).

grade anxiety > social anxiety


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm too afraid of stumbling all over my words to participate in class discussion. There is a lot of times where I want to speak up but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, I'm too scared to speak up. I hate talking to a room full of people, it makes me blush and stumble over my words. :/ And I especially hate those teachers who think that it's okay to call on the "quiet kids" at random times.


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

Michael91 said:


> I'd recommend choosing smaller classes, and writing down some points you want to make in class when you do your readings before hand. Both of these help me. Perhaps when you start participating in class it will get a lot easier like it does for me.


Thanks, that's something I think I'm going to start doing. You're probably right about it getting easier once you start, which is why I've been trying to force myself to just do it and get over my initial fears, but I obviously haven't been successful. Hopefully jotting down a few points will help give me confidence, because to be honest, I'm so tired of being practically mute.



JennaMarie said:


> And I especially hate those teachers who think that it's okay to call on the "quiet kids" at random times.


Oh god, me too. I think that's partly where my fear started. Some teachers seem to get some sort of sadistic pleasure out of making shy/anxious kids hate their lives more than they already do. I have pretty vivid memories of getting called on in class randomly, and my mind drawing a complete and total blank. Gooood times.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

StarryNight said:


> Oh god, me too. I think that's partly where my fear started. Some teachers seem to get some sort of sadistic pleasure out of making shy/anxious kids hate their lives more than they already do. I have pretty vivid memories of getting called on in class randomly, and my mind drawing a complete and total blank. Gooood times.


Yep, same with me. My English teacher last year was a complete dick head. He'd always pick people at "random" every lesson to answer the homework questions (that we were supposed to have done the night before), and the class would always sit in silence, and I'd always stare at the ground and think "please, please not me, please" absolutely shaking with fear and he'd ALWAYS pick me. I ended up just refusing to do the homework so that when he asked me again I could just say "i haven't done that one ".


----------



## shana213 (Jan 14, 2012)

Shadow2009 said:


> the class would always sit in silence, and I'd always stare at the ground and think "please, please not me, please" absolutely shaking with fear and he'd ALWAYS pick me.".


that described my exact situation last semester with my criminal justice teacher, but usually i pretend like i'm writing something he's saying. and i'm like why me?


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

Shadow2009 said:


> Yep, same with me. My English teacher last year was a complete dick head. He'd always pick people at "random" every lesson to answer the homework questions (that we were supposed to have done the night before), and the class would always sit in silence, and I'd always stare at the ground and think "please, please not me, please" absolutely shaking with fear and he'd ALWAYS pick me. I ended up just refusing to do the homework so that when he asked me again I could just say "i haven't done that one ".


I'm beginning to think that "at random" translates into "I'm going to pick on the same three people until one of them has a nervous breakdown," to certain teachers.

In high school, my French teacher always singled me out in the way you described, except when I would say I hadn't done a question, he would just insist that I answered the next question. Other people in my class could get away with giving one word answers but when it came to me, if I answered with one word, he'd roll his eyes and ask if I even did the readings, blah blah blah.

Ironically, at the end of 12th grade, he actually called me into his class and told me that he hoped I'd pursue French in university and that the reason he'd always been kind of tough on me was because he thought I had a lot of potential. I swear, if I didn't have SA I would have completely told him off. I don't see how someone could think that being a complete prick is motivational to students. But I guess he had somewhat good intentions, at least...


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to be like that. 

Your solution is simple, participate despite your nervous feelings. At first you'll feel unbearably nervous, you might even mess up, but keep doing it. After a while, you'll just get used to it, simple as that. Some people might even respect your opinion (I know I've met some people and we've talked about what was discussed in class after that way). Before I knew it I became someone people would expect to participate in class. The hardest part is really just forcing yourself to participate the first couple times, after that it's pretty easy because people are familiar with your voice and it's much less stressful :yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a class this semester with a teacher who LOVES class discussion and makes us talk the whole time. She hardly even speaks, unless to tell us to get out a pen for a test every day. -.-

I haven't participated.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I love class participation, actually. At least when I'm doing good SA wise. If it's really bad I hate it obviously.

I vastly prefer it to long lectures or any other passive form of learning. If the teacher is just going to sit there and talk why do I even need to be physically present?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hopeful25 said:


> I used to be like that.
> 
> Your solution is simple, participate despite your nervous feelings. At first you'll feel unbearably nervous, you might even mess up, but keep doing it. After a while, you'll just get used to it, simple as that. Some people might even respect your opinion (I know I've met some people and we've talked about what was discussed in class after that way). Before I knew it I became someone people would expect to participate in class. The hardest part is really just forcing yourself to participate the first couple times, after that it's pretty easy because people are familiar with your voice and it's much less stressful :yes


Similar situation here although it varies significantly depending on who is there (not that brave unfortunately) and how interesting the class is. I actually used to love English because of the discussion element. In high school, you'll hardly find it in any other subject.

In pretty much all my reports, I get some classes saying "actively participates in class", some in-between classes ("occasionally contributes") to some, "very quiet".


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

I hate class participation because I can't voice my thoughts eloquently. I feel like a buffoon talking compared to most of the people in class who speak perfectly and confidently.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I never voluntarily contribute in classes, although I'd like to... A lot of people think I'm thick/stupid (despite my pretty good grades), for not coming out with anything, but I can often think of some great ideas, especially in things like philosophy, history and commentary on literature... just dont have the courage to provide them 

Teachers being mean about class participation is, thankfully, not a significant issue for me anymore... When I was younger (4-14), a lot of my teachers tried to force me to speak, but I was incapable, and now, they seem a lot more tolerant. I never have to answer my name in registers (they usually call out my name but never receive a response and just accept they're not gonna get one) and never call upon me for contributions or force me to do oral presentations.


----------



## skeletonkey (May 28, 2011)

JennaMarie said:


> No, I'm too scared to speak up. I hate talking to a room full of people, it makes me blush and stumble over my words. :/ And I especially hate those teachers who think that it's okay to call on the "quiet kids" at random times.


I'm the same way. I never volunteer though sometimes I do wish I could say something but I start getting nervous just thinking about speaking up in front of a lot of people and I know my voice will start trembling if I did. And if the professor calls on me at random my mind literally goes blank, it's terrible.


----------



## Cipher (Nov 12, 2011)

4/6 of my classes are going to be pretty participation heavy this semester. If I don't participate, I can't pass some of my classes. I really want to try to get comfortable with participating this semester because it's something that I know I'm going to need to do in the future. If this semester doesn't kill me, I should be comfortable participating afterwards.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

It's good to think through what you say before you say it. If you miss an opportunity let it go, and something else will come to you- just follow the topic.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I feel very uncomfortable during awkward silences both in 1-1 conversations and in classrooms so I tend to say whatever passes through my head without really thinking about it :| I'm usually the silence breaker in my classes because I just can't stand the teacher just staring at us. If only I had something intelligent to say :um The only benefit I get out of this habit is that the teachers tend to ignore me when I raise my hand :no


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm glad this participation nonsense ended in high school for me. So far I haven't _had_ to interact in any of my classes, but the pressure's on for me in English because my teacher wants us all to participate in discussions. I sit in the worst seat for this, too - the very end of the table, seven-eight seats down, opposite my professor. :|


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I never do class participation. I'd like to but I feel like I would sound stupid compared to the rest of the class and I literaly can't think of anything in the moment. So far it hasn't really been an issue in my past classes but I feel it will be for my Philosophy and World Civics class. My Philosophy class also requires it online too (mandatory and we have to reply to one other person). She posted two discussions so far but I've been too scared to post anything yet and I have until Tuesday night  .


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

I never participate in class. Teachers keep telling me to but I'm not going to...I'm getting the grades I should be so I'll just sit there and listen in...


----------



## CoolUnderFire (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a class with 20 per cent participation and I literally never say a thing. I am one of maybe 3 people who never speak or raise my hand.

I can give presentations if need be, and if I am forced to speak outloud I can do it.

But it's sooo hard to raise my hand and offer my "opinion".


----------



## Cipher (Nov 12, 2011)

Today I participated in a class voluntarily and when called on. I was nervous and choked a bit the first time when I was asked to give a more detailed response and everyone turned and stared at me, but I did my best and the prof said I did a good job in the end. The prof then called on me later and I blanked out for a second because I wasn't expecting to be called on and I hadn't been paying close attention. I think I even gave the wrong answer, but it wasn't a big deal. Even though participation can seem daunting, it's doable. Just push yourself to participate when you have something to say or know an answer to a question and don't worry about what others will think of you. I think the fear of how we're going to be perceived by others causes a lot of people w/SA to not participate. What others think doesn't really matter though. How you feel about yourself shouldn't be contingent upon the feelings of other people and with practice I think we can all potentially become comfortable with class participation.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I just don't what prevents me from participating in class. Shyness? SA? I know that I get nervous, my heart beats hard, i get a tiny bit shaky, and I just don't know what to say.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Class participation, sounds so scary, no way :hide

"Let's hear from someone whose opinion we haven't heard" -.-:afr:hide


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm forced to interact in some of my classes. Speaking up in class has never really been an issue for me compared to sitting down and talking to someone else.


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

Cipher said:


> Today I participated in a class voluntarily and when called on. I was nervous and choked a bit the first time when I was asked to give a more detailed response and everyone turned and stared at me, but I did my best and the prof said I did a good job in the end. The prof then called on me later and I blanked out for a second because I wasn't expecting to be called on and I hadn't been paying close attention. I think I even gave the wrong answer, but it wasn't a big deal. Even though participation can seem daunting, it's doable. Just push yourself to participate when you have something to say or know an answer to a question and don't worry about what others will think of you. I think the fear of how we're going to be perceived by others causes a lot of people w/SA to not participate. What others think doesn't really matter though. *How you feel about yourself shouldn't be contingent upon the feelings of other people and with practice I think we can all potentially become comfortable with class participation*.


Nice! I'm still trying to build up the nerve, but I think I'm going to force myself to contribute something tomorrow. To be honest, I'm sick of being afraid. Especially of stuff that comes so naturally to other people.

I totally agree with the last part of your post. I feel like most of us with SA give other people waaay too much power over us.


stewie said:


> "Let's hear from someone whose opinion we haven't heard" -.-:afr:hide


Hahaha, so true.


----------



## Jared3 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't mind speaking directly to the prof. but when its a group activity, things get awkward and I just sit there like a chair. I also found that I say weird things that I wouldn't normally say when I'm trying to fit in, I lose my personality and become this fake, weirdo, who says things that don't make sense.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I rarely if ever participate in class :no, the only time I ever raise my hand is if the answer is only a couple of words and is very short, Ive never given my opinion in class. The worst part is when the teacher calls on random people to answer questions...I literally have to step out of class when that happens since I have panic attacks when that happens :blank


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i think that the good instructor knows that a lot of people do not like public speaking. i view it as the same thing, standing up or sitting down ... its the same thing! im taking a program in school, so I get the same instructors for every class. by now, all of my instructors know how we are like in class. some people can take it and some people can't. im one of the ones that can't take being called on or be asked to raise my hand.


----------



## Wintergreen (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm terrible with class participation. Seems like whenever I'm in an english or literature class there's always 1 or 2 really outgoing people who dominate the conversation, and by the time I've thought of something to say they babble on for a while and shift the topic to something else ughhhh


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

My science teacher back in high school use to get great pleasure out of picking me for questions leaving me very red and embarrassed every time, I use to hate going to that class soo much cause he'd pick me out every time, he would say "now lets ask someone a question who never answers a question", look around the class and end up on me every time, leaving me more anxious and nervous waiting for him to stop on me lol.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

I just hate everyone's eyes being on me.


----------



## wheretocop (Feb 18, 2012)

Wintergreen said:


> I'm terrible with class participation. Seems like whenever I'm in an english or literature class there's always 1 or 2 really outgoing people who dominate the conversation, and by the time I've thought of something to say they babble on for a while and shift the topic to something else ughhhh


This describes my literature class all last semester perfectly. It was one of those classes where everyone just talks about what the author might mean by certain things and about 4 or 5 people were all just going in all sorts of directions. It was hard for me to form a solid enough opinion on something, let alone get the courage to say it, before the conversation went to something else.

Even though participation was 25% of the grade and I didn't participate at all, I still think I got credit for it just for showing up and looking like I was actively listening.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh I hated class participation but i did it anyways. Presentations were awful, I hated everyone starting at me. Worst feeling X_X


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

I never participate in class, but there was this one time that I actually said something out loud when the class was really quiet. It was a joke about something we were all reading. The professor and all the students laughed hysterically for the longest time. Of course the professor goes "he said something!!" right after. Not gonna lie, but it actually felt pretty good lol making 'em all laugh


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually have a goal to participate more in class. In all of my classes participation is apart of the grade so....i really have no choice. Plus it's time to turn over a new leaf and become more involved.  One step at a time....


----------



## Vance (Sep 6, 2011)

This has always bugged me in class...I hate being the only kid in the classroom not participating...I always feel like people recognize that and judge me for it. Ugh, I cant wait to be done with school for good...


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I snipe open ended questions....

"Who can give me an example of a fallacy in the text..."

Also, when the teacher asks something like, "did we talk about this", or, "did I assign this or that". Those ones are easy to answer, sure it's not really participating, but as long as you get noticed once a class period, it at least helps.


----------



## myers2ke (Feb 20, 2012)

*Selelctive Mutism?*

Hi all-
I'm new to this whole group thing, so bear with me  I'm wondering about selective mutism. I've got SAD/ social phobia, but there are times when I literally cannot speak. I just get so wrapped up in my head that I can't get started. I'm thinking "Why can't you speak? Just say it. Say something! Say anything! Just do it, dammit!" This kind of thing usually happens when I am practicing a speech, contemplating participating in class, or having an unexpectedly personal conversation with a professor.

I'm wondering a)if anyone else seems to have this sort of experience and b) if anyone with selective mutism could tell me if this is how it feels, because this didn't happen to me this much before college and it worries me a bit.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Propaganda said:


> I snipe open ended questions....
> 
> "Who can give me an example of a fallacy in the text..."
> 
> Also, when the teacher asks something like, "did we talk about this", or, "did I assign this or that". Those ones are easy to answer, sure it's not really participating, but as long as you get noticed once a class period, it at least helps.


Haha those are the questions i try to answer too! The really easy ones....


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Wintergreen said:


> *I'm terrible with class participation. Seems like whenever I'm in an english or literature class there's always 1 or 2 really outgoing people who dominate the conversation*, and by the time I've thought of something to say they babble on for a while and shift the topic to something else ughhhh


Yeah that's true for me as well.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I've just come to accept that I'll always have a 0 for participation in every class.
At the beginning of every year, the teachers in my history/English classes explain how they understand some people are shy, but everyone will participate throughout the year because it is a requirement for their grade. But still I never participate


----------

